

From bush to bike - bamboo bicycles - oyving
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/africa/8125274.stm

======
TrevorJ
Really great idea. I can see there being some demand for these. I wonder if
they could carry the idea over to other parts on the bike. I know the loads on
the front fork make it tough to build out of anything but metal, but using
hemp for the seat cover, and possibly using tires made from recycled rubber
could carry the idea a bit further.

